

No fluff {jobs} - miloszpp
https://nofluffjobs.com/

======
thejew
Your long descriptions could be in an about page and tell us what it does in 4
words as a subtitle. Right now I went to the page and had no idea what to do.
So I typed in "python" and it gave me Scala jobs. It's a good idea. What about
a "what is this?" button or something? Your description is more of a
testimonial and it was tl so I dr.

